# Weekend Flounder report - Rockport - Flounder to 24"



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 3 nights of flounder gigging have been a long slow grind to find fish, with nothing coming easy. Tide levels are back to normal, but the fish still remain widely scattered and difficult to pattern. What worked one night is not working the next. The key to finding flounder recently has been covering lots of water, moving around a bunch, and grinding late into the night. This scenario will likely persist through the remainder of August, or until we see some cooler water temperatures.

*8/2/2018*
I had repeat customer Gail S. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SSE wind at 10mph and normal tide levels. We got a very slow start, gigging our first fish at 11pm, after 2 hours of nothing. We hit 8 different spots tonight, with the first 5 coming up empty. The action got remarkably better after midnight, with active fish moving shallow on hard sand bottom. The group called the trip early at 1:15am, and we ended with 18 flounder (2 short of a limit) plus 4 sheepshead.

*8/3/2018*
I had new customer Sonny "Snake-eyes" H. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10-15mph and normal tide levels. We had a good start, with 3 flounder in the first 10 minutes. After that, we had to grind for our remaining fish and move several times. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 2 black drum by 12:15am.

*8/4/2018*
I had repeat customer Cliff R. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with SSE wind at 10-20mph and normal tide levels. We got a slow start, gigging 2 flounder in the first hour. We hit 7 different spots tonight, only getting 2-3 fish on each stop. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 4 black drum and 3 sheepshead by 2am. The largest flounder tonight was 24", the biggest in over a month.

*Upcoming open dates:
September: 7, 18, 20, 24, 25, 26, 28
October: 2, 9, 10, 17, 24, 25
November = Closed Season
December: 3, 6, 7, 9, 12, 13, 14, 18-21, 23, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

